# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  El ministro no aumentará las reservas del Tajo en detrimento de los trasvases

## sergi1907

Vie, 13/01/2012

La Verdad
Parece que las aguas vuelven a su cauce, tras ocho años ininterrumpidos de guerras hídricas entre la Generalitat Valenciana y el Gobierno central. Hasta el cambio de color político en el Ejecutivo central, parecía imposible que una reunión sobre temas de agua terminaría, por lo menos, con optimismo. Pero ayer fue distinto. 

 La consellera de Agricultura, Maritina Hernández, participó ayer en la ronda de contactos que el ministro Miguel Arias Cañete mantuvo con los consejeros autonómicos de su ramo, en lo que fue el inicio de la 'paz azul'. En este nuevo esenario, Hernández pidió al nuevo responsable de la política hídrica una política nacional de agua que «abandone las tensiones territoriales» y que tenga en cuenta a las regiones deficitarias como su autonomía. 

 Hernández le recordó que Alicante es especialmente deficitaria en agua razón por la el Ejecutivo regional considera «esencial» el trasvase Tajo-Segura «para generar riqueza y para mantener esa agricultura competitiva en la provincia». Está demostrado que el Segura es la única cuenca estructuralmente deficitaria -su nuevo déficit es de 375 hectómetros anuales, una vez contado el Tajo-Segura- y su objetivo es que venga el agua del punto que decidan los técnicos. 

 Respecto al acueducto, el presidente de la Región de Murcia, Ramón Luis Valcárcel, aseguró tras la reunión a la que acudió junto al consejero de Agricultura de su autonomía que la reserva no trasvasable del Tajo de 240 hectómetros no se tocará, frente a las propuestas para que se incremente a 400 hectómetros en el nuevo plan de cuenca. Indica que tiene el compromiso de Arias Cañete. «Se empieza por 400 y se puede terminar por 2.000», puntualizó el dirigente murciano. 

 Valcárcel planteó al ministro que se vuelva a aplicar la anterior fórmula de desembalses del Tajo, que se fijaba cada tres meses. No está de acuerdo con que la Comisión de Explotación se reúna cada seis meses, como se venía haciendo desde el verano de 2010 por decisión de la administración anterior. Este sistema cuenta con el beneplácito de los regantes, que solicitan el agua que necesitarán a seis meses vista. 

 En el encuentro se vieron las opciones ya conocidas de nuevos acueductos, entre ellos el del Tajo Medio, aunque se hablaron de mil posibilidades, todas en el terreno teórico porque el ministro no se pronunció por ninguna. En este sentido, no ha transcendido de que ninguno de los representantes populares pidieran expresamente el Trasvase del Ebro ni ningún otro acueducto de nueva construcción. En la reunión, que duró más de dos horas, también participó el secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos. 

 Serán las comisiones de trabajo que se pongan en marcha las que construirán ese nuevo pacto nacional de agua «solidario y bien gestionado» que reclamó Hernández. 

 Según detalló, el propio ministro comparte esta teoría ya que es una filosofía «que mana del programa del PP» y que piensa cumplir esta legislatura, por lo que se constituirán lo antes posible unos grupos de trabajo para empezar a elaborar ese consenso del que hablaba la consellera de Agricultura. Ese pacto, según otras fuentes, se fraguará con todas las comunidades y avanzó que en su momento será necesario convocar una reunión de presidentes autonómicos. 

 Para llegar al pacto de Estado, el primer paso será conformar los nuevos equipos del Ministerio, con los altos cargos recién aterrizados, la mayoría de ellos procedentes de la Comunidad de Madrid y de perfil ambientalista. Tres de los elementos clave del consenso territorial será la aprobación de los nuevos planes de cuenca, que el Ministerio quiere aprobar de forma urgente. En segundo lugar está la ejecución de las obras del Pacto del Agua de Aragón, y por último el mantenimiento del Trasvase Tajo-Segura. 

 Esta infraestructura es fundamental para Alicante, le reiteró Maritina Hernández, por los miles de puestos de trabajo que mantiene y la actividad económica que genera, dos puntos muy a tener en cuenta en esta época de crisis.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/103259

----------


## Luján

Habrá que ver qué se saca de las comisiones, pero me parece que será la muerte definitiva del tajo desde Bolarque hacia abajo.

----------

